

Diax's Rake - johnaspden
http://johnlawrenceaspden.blogspot.com/2009/11/diaxs-rake.html

======
mhansen
To anyone who hasn't read Neal Stephenson's work: Go and do it! It's science
fiction written by a man who is a hacker at heart.

Start with Cryptonomicon, a tale of WWII codebreakers, cryptography, and
modern-day data freedom. How can you _not_ love the sound of that that?

------
geuis
I've listened to the audio edition of Anathem at least 15 times. Heck, I'm
listening to it again as I'm writing this. I can say that a lot of my
perspective of the world in the last year has switched to a mathic viewpoint
of the world. It's very rare that a work of fiction has affected my worldview
as much as this book has.

